# Propane heating element in wood smoker?



## rustyford (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a second hand, home made smoker. It is a wood/charcoal burner with sfb. It smokes great, but for long smokes it gets tough to regulate sometimes...so here's my question(s).
Has anyone put a propane burner in anything like this? I would use wood/charcoal for the first part of the smoke, but if I choose I would like the option to switch to the propane to save wood.
Would it be best to put it in the sfb or in the smoke chamber?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 4, 2012)

In the SFB is where I would put it.  Should work great.  You can use a pan filled with chips on the burner for smoker generation too.


----------



## sprky (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree the SFB would be the best place for the burner. You will have to cover it to keep ashes out of the burner, or make it removable.


----------

